# Le clavier wireless ne répond plus



## PGRZYBOW (18 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

voilà, il m'arrive un petit soucis depuis hier : j'ai un imac intel core duo 1,83 depuis mars 2006, jusque là tout va bien.

Sauf que maintenant, mon clavier sans fil ne fonctionne plus normalement :

à l'allumage, il n'est plus jumelé avec l'imac => donc recherche de clavier sans fil, il est trouvé, il se jumelle... félicitations, vous pouvez utiliser votre clavier sans fil

sauf qu'en réalité, aucune touche ne semble être prise en compte : ni la touche majuscule/minuscule avec sa diode verte (qui reste éteinte), ni aucune autre touche.

si j'essaie de me connecter avec un compte qui demande un mot de passe, je n'arrive pas à le saisir
si j'utilise un compte sans mot de passe, je lance bien la session, j'utilise ce que je veux avec la souris (elle aussi sans fil), mais bien sûr, je n'ai toujours pas de clavier qui marche...

quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu ce type de problème, et une solution qui va avec ? car l'aide en ligne d'Apple traite du pb. bluetooth non reconnu ou encore de clavier usb, mais là, ça a l'air d'être un poil différent...

merci d'avance pour vos avis...


----------



## Marvin_R (18 Septembre 2006)

Il se connecterait pas à un autre clavier par hasard ? 
Sur mon clavier Bluetooth, lors du jumelage, il me demande de taper un nombre. Il n'y a qu'avec la souris que la connection est immédiate (forcément).

Va dans les préférences Bluetooth et essayes de dé-jumeler le clavier et redétecte le pour voir si tu peux taper ce code de jumelage.


----------



## PGRZYBOW (18 Septembre 2006)

je ne pense pas qu'il se connecte à un autre clavier, puisqu'au démarrage, le premier message d'erreur ressemble à "vous n'êtes connecté à aucun clavier, tentative de recherche..."

de plus, j'ai 2 comptes sur le mac
- un avec des habilitations permettant (par exemple) de modifier le système, et protégé par mot de passe (donc pb à l'ouverture de session => je n'y accède pas)
- un avec le minimum vital, pour mes gamins => pas de mot de passe, mais aussi pas d'accès aux paramètres systèmes...

donc bien du mal à aller voir les préf. bluetooth


----------



## Marvin_R (18 Septembre 2006)

D'où l'utilité d'avoir un clavier USB tout bête qui traine dans un placard... Tu peux pas en récupérer un ? 
Une fois connecté à ta session sans mot de passe, essayes de relancer le jumelage du clavier, en appuyant sur le bouton de connection du clavier, on sait jamais.


----------



## PGRZYBOW (18 Septembre 2006)

je n'ai pas de clavier usb, mais je vais en emprunter un...

c'est quand même bête cette histoire :modo: 

j'essaie ce soir et tiens au courant demain

merci


----------



## PGRZYBOW (18 Septembre 2006)

Ca y est !

avec le clavier usb, j'ai pu me connecter au compte ayant les droits nécessaires pour activer le paramétrage, où j'ai dû faire l'opération de jumelage : affichage d'un code que j'ai dû resaisir, et hop, ça refonctionne...

donc, je crois que je vais garder de bons contacts avec le prêteur du clavier usb, ça peut toujours servir 

merci pour tout, en espérant que ça puisse servir aussi à d'autres 

Bye


----------



## Marvin_R (18 Septembre 2006)

Bonne nouvelle. 
Ca m'arrive aussi de temps en temps avec mon clavier, mon Mac mini le perd, et parfois je suis obligé de refaire toute la procédure de détection pour qu'il le retrouve. Dans ces cas là, mieux vaut avoir un clavier USB.


----------



## clochelune (27 Septembre 2008)

bonjour

je déterre ce fil car j'ai un souci similaire et je n'ai trouvé aucune solution

le clavier BT apple (modèle ancien avec la pomme encore présente) qui était jumelé à mon macbook  m'a aussi perdu la connexion
je jumelle à nouveau il me détecte le clavier mais je ne peux entrer le code à saisir
où dois-je le mettre ?
car il n'est plus nommé "clavier de clochelune"dans l'onglet BT quand il l'a bien détecté et je ne peux rien écrire 

j'ai une souris usb et je fonctionne en attendant avec le clavier numérique du macbook (sous léopard acheté sous tiger) mais pas facile surtout suite à mon avc ayant entrainé une hémiplégie
le clavier bt serait plus pratique mais impossible de saisir le code de jumelage

merci si vous avez un tuyau
(serait-ce l'installation de la clé 3G+ qui aurait interférer ? (car ça m'avait enlevé aussi ma connexion wifi))


----------

